# Verano Wheels



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No different bolt pattern then the cruze and sonic which is 5 x 105 ..
A Buick Verano 's bolt pattern is 5 x 115 .


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

the diesel cruze has 5 by115 bolt pattern. How much do the Verano wheels cost?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

brian v said:


> No different bolt pattern then the cruze and sonic which is 5 x 105 ..
> A Buick Verano 's bolt pattern is 5 x 115 .


sigh


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

1877 iris ave said:


> the diesel cruze has 5 by115 bolt pattern. How much do the Verano wheels cost?


I found a set on Craigslist for something close to 600.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> I found a set on Craigslist for something close to 600.


Seems high for used wheels. I would think you could get them at the Buick dealership for that kind of money.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> Seems high for used wheels. I would think you could get them at the Buick dealership for that kind of money.


Not even close, especially if the tires and TPS are included. The stock 16in steel wheels for the cruze are over $100 a piece, 16in aluminum over $150. The 17in ECO wheels are around $300 a piece new!!! The verano comes with 17in or 18in wheels, so they are probably pretty pricey.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, oem wheels aren't cheap


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I got a brand new set of 4 GM tps on ebay for $25


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

OEM wheels are insanely expensive. Will never buy from a dealer unless I absolutely have to. I believe the diesels have the 5x115


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Nice wheels - really spendy though. Too nice for winter salt and crud!

I sourced a set of Chev Orlando steel wheels after reading http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...em-steel-winter-wheels-diesel-snow-tires.html

Canadian pricing: $60 a piece at a wrecker. Two cans of black Rustoluem. TPMS sensors from Amazon cost $30 a piece. Michelin x-Ice tires were about $170 each. This was last September that I put this all together. I don't think I could have done it much cheaper.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I got 16" Steelies from the dealer, a set of Michelin xi3's but no tpms for $1000 tax inc so you did very good. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Those stock Verano wheels look pretty nice. This has me interested!


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I realize this is a 3 year old thread.....

My 2014 Cruze Diesel with machined-face Verano 18x8 wheels installed. They fit perfectly. I think they give the car a more upscale look. IMO, really finishes it off. 


Found the wheels thru Facebook Marketplace for $175 in excellent condition with OEM tires/TPMS/lugs last month. Put a set of Kumho Solus TA71 tires on them, the OEM tires were almost worn out. 

Deals are out there if you look long enough.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

thebac said:


> I realize this is a 3 year old thread.....
> 
> My 2014 Cruze Diesel with machined-face Verano 18x8 wheels installed. They fit perfectly. I think they give the car a more upscale look. IMO, really finishes it off.
> 
> ...


I don’t normally like other wheels on my car, but those look very sharp.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Those fit the car very well. Nice low $ find!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

thebac said:


> I realize this is a 3 year old thread.....
> 
> My 2014 Cruze Diesel with machined-face Verano 18x8 wheels installed. They fit perfectly. I think they give the car a more upscale look. IMO, really finishes it off.
> 
> ...


Nice!

They seem shinier than the CTD OEMs. Can’t tell from the pic...are those chrome or polished alloy?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Nice!
> 
> They seem shinier than the CTD OEMs. Can’t tell from the pic...are those chrome or polished alloy?


The wheels are painted light grey in between the spokes, and the spokes are machined/polished alloy. The polished spokes and grey sort of blend into one another. They arent "bright" like chrome would be.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks guys.  BTW, the tires are 235/45R18. Same diameter as the 215/55R17 OEM. 

To add....the diesel OEM wheel's center caps fit these wheels, too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, those look great.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks again for the compliments, guys. I think it was definitely worthwhile.




Now, in case you were wondering what I did with the old diesel wheels......

My friend bought a used 05 Grand Prix for a good price today, but it needed tires. Funny thing......Cruze diesel wheels are within 6mm offset of GP wheels, the bolt pattern is the same and the 235/50r17 tires are within 1.1% diameter of GP 225/60r16's......hmmmm, I wonder what they'd look like......

so......we spent an hour swapping wheels/tires and inspecting the suspension and brakes.....and my best friend got a free set of tires.  I just asked that he give my wheels back when he's done with them. LOL This also frees up his old 16s for a set of winter tires for next year. 









IMO, those wheels look darn good on a GP.  This swap ended up being a win-win!


----------

